# Westwater death



## themechanicnotthetool (May 13, 2010)

Sad to hear. Thoughts out to the family


----------



## SummitSurfer (Jun 23, 2010)

So very sad.... I thought several weeks back the canyon was a little "quite" this year.

RIP,
****


----------



## Jacknife (Mar 11, 2011)

Very sad to hear. 
Also quite sobering because we just floated WW earlier this week and I swam the second half of Skull. Very turbulent water.

RIP


----------



## Kayakmom (Jul 1, 2011)

Hmmm. I am a long time rafter but have only kayaked a few years. 
We have a permit for this Sunday for Westwater. I am worried about Skull and the river conditions. Would you advise skipping this one?


----------



## betdel (Sep 29, 2007)

*Westwater*

That was a tarp from our group. We came through Westwater just before their group. Keep your PFD tight, apparently this person came out of his...


----------



## Theophilus (Mar 11, 2008)

Really sad and condolences to the family and friends. Good reminder betdel.


----------



## okieboater (Oct 19, 2004)

Seems like a lot of river deaths this year.
and
the high water is not over yet.

Condolences to the family.


----------



## kazak4x4 (May 25, 2009)

Nothing in the news about it yet. Very sad, condolences to the family. RIP


----------



## BLM_Moab (Feb 25, 2011)

Westwater Canyon is an exciting and very serious place regardless of the water level. My condolences to all involved (family, friends, boaters) as it is never easy to lose a member of the community. I always hope for a season devoid of any fatalities - but each year we are reminded that nature and timing are out of our control. A very sobering reminder that it is imperitive to take charge of the things that we can control such as safety and safety gear/equipment. Please be safe out there!!


----------



## basil (Nov 20, 2005)

Yes, sad. 

I was recently thinking that considering how turbulent the water can be in WW, how remote the place is, and how many people run it, it is a credit to boaters how few deaths there are in there compared to the Ark or the Eagle. 

Hopefully it will be another long time until the next death.


----------



## Gremlin (Jun 24, 2010)

Very sad news. Condolences to all involved.

If anyone feels their PFD in not comfortable when it is tight, please purchase one that is.


----------



## Ture (Apr 12, 2004)

Gremlin said:


> Very sad news. Condolences to all involved.
> 
> If anyone feels their PFD in not comfortable when it is tight, please purchase one that is.


Even then, take a close look at the design of your PFD. I just got a ExtraSport HiFloat for big water rafting and I think it is a horrible design. A single waist strap with an undersized buckle and two cinches on the sides. Totally inadequate and the first time I used it this year I was not happy at all because it felt not near as secure as my kayaking PFD, which is a rescue vest with two waist buckles (one of them is the rescue strap and buckle) and 6 cinching points. I'd use my kayak PFD for everything if the floatation wasn't so low compared to the biggies like the HiFloat.

I will either be adding the optional leg straps to the HiFloat (why are they optional) or I will be threading a boat strap through the leg strap attachment loops inside the PFD (located around the waist) and using it as a belt to keep the thing on.


----------



## openboat (Jul 13, 2004)

Very sad. I know someone who worked for him. He leaves behind a wife and two very young children.


----------



## mischief (May 5, 2009)

My heart goes out to everyone involved.

Man drowns in Westwater Canyon | GJSentinel.com


----------



## Id725 (Nov 22, 2003)

Another thing about PFDs that, I think, gets forgotten way too often:
When you put it on and tighten it up on shore when it's hot and dry, it's tight.
After getting splashed a few times with cold water, suddenly it's not so tight anymore. Just like a spray skirt.
I always try to remember to get wet once I'm on the water, and then re-adjust that pfd and cinch it down just a little tighter.
Anybody else do this? Or do I just have a pfd that isn't as good as it should be? (Astral Green Jacket, circa 2008)


----------



## Phillips (Feb 19, 2004)

Also a good reminder. Just the other day I got backendered pretty turbulently in the bottom drop of tampax. My life jacket came up to my earlobes as I braced/rolled offside out of it. Those astral jackets are great but not always as snug as I'd like

Kent



Id725 said:


> Another thing about PFDs that, I think, gets forgotten way too often:
> When you put it on and tighten it up on shore when it's hot and dry, it's tight.
> After getting splashed a few times with cold water, suddenly it's not so tight anymore. Just like a spray skirt.
> I always try to remember to get wet once I'm on the water, and then re-adjust that pfd and cinch it down just a little tighter.
> Anybody else do this? Or do I just have a pfd that isn't as good as it should be? (Astral Green Jacket, circa 2008)


----------



## cda_martin (Jul 2, 2011)

I think that when you ask a question like you just did, you a) are smart, b) have already answered your own question. Just wait till the water flow is within your ability level and truly a fun experience for you. Unless you are training for the Navy Seals, just go when you know it's going to be safe and fun for you. (Navy Seals don't risk their trainees' lives anyway).
My sincere sympathy for the family of the person who perished in Westwater Canyon.




Kayakmom said:


> Hmmm. I am a long time rafter but have only kayaked a few years.
> We have a permit for this Sunday for Westwater. I am worried about Skull and the river conditions. Would you advise skipping this one?


----------



## putara5 (Sep 17, 2007)

Big water is very scary to swim in, and a good life jacket is important...don't let a life jacket be the only safety gear you wear...a wetsuit not only keeps you warm, and it makes you very buoyant. If you boat enough, a dry suit is even better. they are warmer, and more provide even more float...


----------



## Snowhere (Feb 21, 2008)

I also like to add a NRS antigravity shirt if I am going to do really big water. It adds 10 more lbs of flotation and can be worn under your drytop where it is near impossible to get pulled off by the water. Added to the 16lbs of a typical witewater pfd, it raises the total flotation to 26 lbs for big water trips. When the shit hits the fan, you can't have too much flotation.


----------



## Gremlin (Jun 24, 2010)

Snowhere said:


> I also like to add a NRS antigravity shirt if I am going to do really big water. It adds 10 more lbs of flotation and can be worn under your drytop where it is near impossible to get pulled off by the water. Added to the 16lbs of a typical witewater pfd, it raises the total flotation to 26 lbs for big water trips. When the shit hits the fan, you can't have too much flotation.


I just clicked on "Like".


----------



## ric (Apr 12, 2004)

Very sad news indeed! I've been in there a lot this year you do NOT want to be swimming in there right now!
Thoughts and prayers to family and friends...........


----------



## yesimapirate (Oct 18, 2010)

Snowhere said:


> I also like to add a NRS antigravity shirt if I am going to do really big water. It adds 10 more lbs of flotation and can be worn under your drytop where it is near impossible to get pulled off by the water. Added to the 16lbs of a typical witewater pfd, it raises the total flotation to 26 lbs for big water trips. When the shit hits the fan, you can't have too much flotation.



Unfortunately, NRS isn't making these anymore. I wanted to get one after taking a couple swims in WV, came home, went to purchase, and they only had one little size left. I asked NRS if they were making more, they replied saying - not at this time.


----------



## bigkahunaburger (Apr 26, 2011)

very sad to hear. seems like there's been so many serous accidents this year. my condolences to everyone involved. and be safe out there everyone




yesimapirate said:


> Unfortunately, NRS isn't making these anymore. I wanted to get one after taking a couple swims in WV, came home, went to purchase, and they only had one little size left. I asked NRS if they were making more, they replied saying - not at this time.


sorry to get off topic, but i used to work with a guy who had one of these shirts, and he swore by it. anyone know any other company making a similar product?? a little extra flotation would be nice sometimes


----------

